# YouTube TV Question



## goherd0427 (Jan 9, 2022)

Does anyone know how to navigate to the YouTube tv library without having to leave the app?

for example when you start the app you have a choice of live, library, network at the top. I can never get back to this menu without completely exiting the app and returning.

I’ve been a long time tivo guy but the streaming device seems to be a flop unless you are using sling tv or just using various apps.

any help appreciated before I send this one packing.


----------



## robinhoodc (Jul 15, 2021)

If watching a program, hit the Back key once, then the Up key to get to the top menu.


----------



## goherd0427 (Jan 9, 2022)

robinhoodc said:


> If watching a program, hit the Back key once, then the Up key to get to the top menu.


Thank you so much. I knew it had to be simple but couldn't figure it out.


----------

